# Midwest Tandem Rally



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Who is going to MTR this year? Just wondering. Looks like 300 plus tandems are signed up. Should be a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

My stoker for the past 30 years and I will be there, wouldn't miss an opprotunity for a weekend of riding in our former home state, hoping mother nature smiles on all of us!! This will be our 10th MTR. When we lived in MI, it was tough to decide whether to ride DALMAC or MTR (same weekend annually), both always made for great memories!!!


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

Seriously!?!?, Ohiorick & I are the only folks going to the MTR that read this forum


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

We are riding DALMAC. We ride it every year. I wish they would move MTR to a different weekend.


----------



## bjjoondo (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe next year, we just got our tandem, sounds like FUN, enjoy!


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

MTR was great! over 350 tandems. The weather held out and we only got a sprinkle of rain on Sunday. Next year it is near Madison Wi. Looking forward to a good time there.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ohiorick said:


> MTR was great! over 350 tandems. The weather held out and we only got a sprinkle of rain on Sunday. Next year it is near Madison Wi. Looking forward to a good time there.


hmmmmm. if it is near madison and The Boy is tall enough, maybe we will try to thit it next year.


----------

